
Tesla upgrades its motors to last 1M miles - matahwoosh
https://electrek.co/2017/07/04/tesla-electric-motor-update/
======
woodandsteel
I've heard the long term plan is the autos will be able to drive all the way
to Mars.

------
hossen
Amazing discover.

